# New Bengal Kitten Won't use Tray!!



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello All,

We have just got a Bengal Kitten Alfred who is adorable! He is gradually setling in with the other cats and they seem to have set the new pecking order with him close to the top.
He is a good boy and loves to play, climb and compared to my persian's who are COMPLETELY different (which is why I wanted a Bengal!! ) he really is coming into his own so to speak 
But we do have a problem, he will not use the litter tray! I have given him his own but he won't use that, he won't use the other ones the other cats use and so far has gone on my son's potty (Yes he actually used it properly and if I hadn't see it with my own eyes wouldn't have believed it!!) and the sofa. I don't think I've even seen him poo yet, so am sure there's a parcel or 50 somewhere (not found anything though!!). So what can i do? We have an enclosed tray and he won't use it, a rimmed tray (you know the ones which are a tray with a lid/hole in middle which is meant to stop them scraping over the edge) and a normal tray. He is quite capable of going in all of them but thinks elsewhere is better and this really isn't the way I want to be going on. I have tried clay, grit and wood pellet (generally I use wood pellet) incase it was the litter but he just doesn't seem to like the trays. 
Has anyone any suggestions please?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Mel

Sounds like you have your work cut out then!!!

I would personally shut him away in something like a birthing crate or similar, so that there is room for his bed, tray and food. He will be very unlikely to foul near his bed or food so he should get in the habit of using the tray.

My last 2 coonies that came in both refused to use the tray, even though they were perfectly litter trained and it took a couple of days of closing them in for them to get used to it. I don't envy you, I must admit as both of them took a shine to my brand new sofas to wee on!

It is probably just going to take him a few days to settle and he may be a little bit stressed from the rehoming.

Hope all is well other than that and I will speak to you soon!

Louise
X


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Louise. He's adorable and is such a character but the fouling where he pleases has to stop. He was definately litter trained before he came here, I saw him go there LOL! Oh well crate here we come, seems a shame as he's settled with the others now. I'll drop you a note tomorrow and fill you in, got a manic busy one again today,
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I know it must feel awful to shut him away but after having 2 myself who wouldn't use the litter tray, I know how frustrating it can be to have to keep clearing up.

All you can do is give it a go - as long as the others can still see him and smell him, it shouldn't cause any problems when he goes back in with them!

Good luck!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

When i bought my first MC i'd been helping a friend get her bengal and she had problem with that little terror peeing on her bed!! lol xx

he did use the litter tray aswell though  lol xx

keeping him closer to it may help him realise it's not the done thing to poop where he feels it warrents it xx

Everytime he poops/pees elsewhere make sure you pick him up and say no then pop him in a litter tray and scrape his feet - i found this worked for Pagan and my mum used to do it with any kittens we had when i was younger so i've seen it work many times lol xx

Good luck with it Mel xxx


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Lou (both of you LOL)

Well I found it wasn't the litter tray as such he was protesting using, it was where it was positioned! He doesn't like it being near the other cats tray, so now have one in the living room which isn't the best thing but at least he's using it and no more accidents!!!

Mel xxx


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't want to put the breed down but my friend had some one would wee in the bed and one poohed on the loo and in the bath i think using the loo is very good but the kids kept getting told off for not flushing lol

They are stunning cats but i have heard they can be hard work alot of people on here have them so i'm sure you'll find some very good advice as it looks like you have already got some good tips to try  good luck


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

glad he is using it


----------

